# Dmitri Shostakovich - Symphony 1



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

How do you rate this piece and what are the best recordings?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I voted good, others are better, best...Andris Nelsons and Haitink .


----------



## Georgieva (7 mo ago)

Thank you, HansZimmer. I believe this is a very good record.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Superb. Stunning debut symphony. But it doesn't play itself; it requires real conducting and a highly skilled orchestra. Bernstein, Ormandy. Kondrashin is great, too bad the sound isn't.


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

My personal favorite is the BIS recording of the first 3. With Mark Wigglesworth conducting the Netherlands Radio Philharmonic. I own the Hi-Res download in surround sound, which enhances the listening experience.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I have the Ormandy recording which is excellent, as is Shosty's 1st symphony.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Excellent symphony. I have the Bernstein and Ormandy recordings - both are terrific.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

HansZimmer said:


> How do you rate this piece and what are the best recordings?


Excellent piece!! a great First Symphony....
my favorite recording is Bernstein/Chicago, coupled with the cosmic #7 "Leningrad" on DG...great stuff...


----------

